# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] OLYMPUS D-700

## nickbaz

Kαλησπερα στα παιδια!!εχω την συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφικη η οποια οταν βγαζεις φωτογραφιες στην οθονη σου της εμφανιζει με καποιο κυματισμο.δυστυχως αυτο μου το εκανε μετα απο πεσιμο.δεν ξερω αν φταει ο φακος γιατι εστιαζει καλα,τραβαει καλες φωτογραφιες αλλα οταν πας στο menu για να τις δεις τις εμφανιζει οπως σας δειχνω.μηπως φταιει ο φακος?12899806_1793658054189700_623372300_n.jpg

----------


## jakektm

στον υπολογιστη πως τις εμφανιζει;

----------


## nickbaz

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου!τις εμφανίζει όπως ακριβώς στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## jakektm

λογω της μορφης του κυματισμου, μου δειχνει για βλαβη στην πλακετα, η στο ccd

----------


## nickbaz

Επισκευαζεται η πάει αλλαγή η πλακέτα?

----------

